# "My" feral cat



## lunarmagic (May 3, 2006)

I've been away from the forum for a long while, I was focussing more on our dogs than the cats. But I just really really wanted to share this story with other cat people. (I don't know anyone else besides those I work with, my hubby doesn't even like cats!)

I work at a cat sanctuary. We take in ferals, senior cats, FIV+ cats, and FeLV+ cats. We adopt out some, sometimes, but ours are generally looked over in favor of kittens.

So about the ferals. We have a lot of them, and they all have different degrees of "feralness." When I volunteered there two years ago there was a gorgeous longhaired cat named Simon. He lived in a cage (the large kind with several shelves in them) because he was very aggressive. He rarely moved from his little bed, curled up in a ball, looking at you with suspicion and fear. If you approached the cage, he hissed and spit at you. In order to change the litterbox us volunteers had to wedge a big piece of cardboard between the litterbox and him, so you wouldn't risk your arm scooping.

I was away for a year and a half, finishing school and getting married. When I returned I took a tour. I walked into Simon's room, looked around and said, "Awww, Simon's gone."
"Simon?" she replied. "You mean him?" And there he was, sitting in a bed with the other cats, watching. It was so neat to see him loose!

So over the last many months I've been watching him. Because we do make an effort to socialize all the cats as much as possible I'm always putting my hand out for the cats to sniff and to judge their comfort level. Some cats let you touch them, barely - most ferals don't. So one day as I was sitting on the floor scooping I turned to Simon and reached out my hand. I spoke softly to him. He sniffed my finger and looked up at me. I ever-so-gently touched his cheek. Let let me touch him! I was so thrilled.

The next time I was in there he let me touch his cheek again. So I gently rubbed his cheek and behind his ear. _He purred!_ He seriously purred! He looked actually happy to get touched. I told my supervisor about it, and she looked surprized. I told my boss and she said she'd been able to just touch his nose. They said that Simon's buddy is Tiger, one of the two cats in that room who are not feral. They figure Simon's been watching Tiger and figuring things out - like that many being touched isn't such a bad thing.

Things progressed from there. I gently touched his back, and lightly ran my fingers down his fur. He purred more. I'm now at the point where I can walk into the room and just reach out and pet him. I can just sit there and talk softly to him, and stroke Simon - who was a completely feral cat. And he purrs so happily, he leans into my hand. It is so _amazing_!

Today we were in that room all day doing a very very thorough clean-up. Apparently that room somehow got a flea infestation. *sigh* So we were dosing all the cats with Advantage, disposing of almost every single thing in that room, taking all bedding out to get thoroughly washed, rubbing powder into the carpetted perches. It was a mess, and the cats were very stressed out by us moving things and using the vacuum. When we were done Simon had taken refuge in a kitty litter box. Yuck. After I put all the new beds down I went over to encourage him to find a better bed. I stroked him and talked to him. I decided to try moving him - I gently nudged him, then held him in my hands, then slowly picked him up. Very, very carefully. He didn't do a thing. I put him on the floor, and he calmly walked into a hidey-hole and curled up. He seriously now acts better and friendlier than some of our non-feral cats (because, face it, some cats are just touchy!).

My husband listens to my stories and just nods and tries to sound appreciative. But he really doesn't understand how flatly amazing it is for a feral cat to allow someone to handle them like that.

I LOVE that cat! He's a longhair brown tabby, with soft, soft fur. He has these wide eyes that used to hold distrust and suspicion and fear, but now just curiousity. And I feel so blessed that he's allowed me to get closer to him. (I'd take him home in a second if we didn't have two dogs. I really don't think he would do well at this house, at all.)


----------



## lunarmagic (May 3, 2006)

Here's a photo of Simon:


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Simon's beautiful! What a lovely story.


----------



## carolsclan (Jun 28, 2006)

lovely story, i think most ferals have an inner wish to be house cats , they just have to realise it


----------



## ionestar (Jun 18, 2004)

what a sweet story !!   Hi is very cute.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

That's a great story. I'm sure it has brought you and Simon much joy..and to the others at the shelter also! What a great accomplishment.


----------



## mary0213 (Oct 13, 2006)

*My Cat*

Let me introduce my cat Alice. She is beautifull and white.

http://files-upload.com/files/225/Alice.zip.html


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

What a fluffball she is! I imagine her fur is very silky. Are her eyes that beautiful amber color in picture 2?


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

What a heartwarming story. Thanks for sharing it.


----------

